# Flex Whole foods directed by app to return to store in the middle of deliveries



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Had 9 deliveries yesterday and after the 3rd one after hitting start travel to next delivery, the app directed me BACK to the store to pick up 4 more packages. Never had this occur before. Only time the app directs me back to the store is when I complete the deliveries early. 
I nearly always ignore it and there is no backlash from doing it. 
This time however I really had no choice. I could see this happening if I was close to the store but I was 15 minutes away and 11 miles! Got back to the store picked up the 4 packages and started back. The new delivery was way the hell out too, so this trip costs me 30 minutes and over 20 miles. 
I completed all the deliveries within the original time frame. I'm just wondering if this is going to be a common occurrence.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Had 9 deliveries yesterday and after the 3rd one after hitting start travel to next delivery, the app directed me BACK to the store to pick up 4 more packages. Never had this occur before. Only time the app directs me back to the store is when I complete the deliveries early.
> I nearly always ignore it and there is no backlash from doing it.
> This time however I really had no choice. I could see this happening if I was close to the store but I was 15 minutes away and 11 miles! Got back to the store picked up the 4 packages and started back. The new delivery was way the hell out too, so this trip costs me 30 minutes and over 20 miles.
> I completed all the deliveries within the original time frame. I'm just wondering if this is going to be a common occurrence.


Did you think they were going to keep paying you an hour for work you complete in 45 minutes?

Nope

Amazon just figured out how to maximize your value to them.


----------

